# Pa bear hunting



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Anyone ever go to Pa for there bear season and how was it ? Looking to do a close to home bear hunt next year. Thanks for any advice...Rich


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

It's a tough hunt. Lots and lots of walking. You'll cover a lot of ground and hopefully see a bear or two. Good luck if you decide to give it a go.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I was thinking of North Carolina also...Rich


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Wva, 3 months of bow season, 6 weeks of rifle season, 2 bear limit in some counties lot of bears


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

We have been PA bear hunting for the last 21 years. We see them, but only have one kill amongst our regular group of 4. This year only two of us made it up. Saw a cub Saturday afternoon that was with a sow, but the sow never came out of the laurels. Most camps that do well have groups of guys who drive them. PA does have a week of archery and a limited location muzzleloader hunt, but as stated above, it's work.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I do not hunt bear but there a lot of guys that hunt bear near our cabin in Tidioute and also where we hunt fall turkey in Brockway, Pa. I've seen probably a dozen bear over the years while hunting but don't hunt them. Two years ago I was bow hunting on the ground and had two large bear come down the hill and stop about ten yards from me. I thought it was a flock of turkey or a buck chasing a doe. When I turned around I had two bear looking right at me. Once they got wind of me they took off running. They ran over to a field my brother was watching and he watched them in the field for over 30 minutes. He even took some good video of them. They were pretty large. Needless to say, I almost had to change my underwear after that encounter!!

Ass others mentioned, most are taken by large hunting groups that put on drives in the nastiest of areas. They preplan all drives to maximize there drives and there are a lot of bragging rights after the season. I think they still have a bear check station at the bottom of the hill near our cabin (rt 62 and 337, Tidioute Pa). People bring their chairs and once in a while there will be a fair food trailer there also. A big deal to some in the area.

ski


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I can put you on some big bears in NC. Biggest black bears on the planet, including the heaviest (880 pounds) and the largest B&C Skull at 23 and 5/16 scored..My nephew gets a nice one there every year and would take you.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

I specifically targeted PA bear about 10-years ago. It is one of the most "fair chase" bear hunts out there - you have to go find one... Got one on last day of the hunt there. Hunted for about 5-years after that. Saw bear every year but nothing worth hanging on the wall. Only stopped due to lack of time during season... PA is a great place to hunt bear. Very high bear numbers and public land access is very good in bear ranges. You can somewhat target the region to hunt as the PA game commission publishes the kill for each area. Once you get a bear, you get to see the chart that they do not publish... They take you to the "back room" where you put a pin exactly where you got your bear. All other kills were marked there too - how far back I don't recall but it was more than the current season. What a wealth of information. You could see that they were in clusters. I was allowed to look but no photos. Not sure if they still do it that way but I am sure they are still precisely tracking the bear locations even today. I was up in the Wellsboro area - up next to NY line.


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

We had got 17 in to process during the special season this year in 2f. Pretty good kill then. Only 3 during our regular season.maybe the very cold weather had something to do with it but very low kill during the regular season. The tionesta area is always a good area.big woods but lots of bears


----------



## Buckeye3405 (Dec 19, 2018)

Tazmanme said:


> Wva, 3 months of bow season, 6 weeks of rifle season, 2 bear limit in some counties lot of bears


Used to go with a group to Webster county WV to bear hunt the sept firearms season. We killed at least 1 bear every year for 4 straight years. WV bear population is skyrocketed


----------

